# i think my plants are gonna die



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

I think they are are gonna die. i have 3 amzaon swords 2 java ferns and a anubious planted in my 55g. they looked healthy yesterday and today they kind of look like they are losing their color. i dont really know what to do kind of sucks cause i just spent $25 on them. i have them planted in a sand/gravel mix. any ideas on what i can do?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

BEFORE ASKING FOR ANY ADVICE thread posted at the top of the forum...


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

yes do that and we will be able to help you

u said "i *just* spent $25 on them"

therefore i presume that you recently purchesed em, if so then you prolly have a requirement not met to there needs, such as:

lights

fertilizer

substrate(ive had no luck with sand, so that may be your prob)

not enough nutrients

im putting money on it that you do not have enough lighting, as plants will "lose their color" if lighting is not met (i just came back froma week-long vacation and all my plants went with out light for a week, now my swords are sorta a yellowish)


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

plus java ferns grow from their rhizome. (its the green vertical thing on the bottom of it) so you can't bury it in gravel. they do much better when tied to rocks or driftwood.


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

yeah i tried tying it to a rock it didnt really stay on there to good
but ill tyr it again if it helps
thanks.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

you have to tie it and leave it there until it attaches itself to it


----------

